# A Place for specialty Bottles



## arcticsid (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is a link for a place I had some dealings with a few years ago. I was going to take a spice mixture to market, things changed. good folk, don't remember the salesmans name, but he sent me his catalog, there are some pretty neat bottles in there, square, and they accept a cork, don't know who would be interested, but if you ever made whisky, they are called a "taberna" bottle. I will send the link to you, if anyone needs bottles for anything besides winemaking please take a look at there site.
Take Care Troy
www.richardspackaging.com

("a square bottle of whisky is worth more than an empty bottle of whisky"..)


----------

